# servicing my classic cant find the gasket for sale.



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

i finaly got around to properly servicing my gaggia classic and opening up the boiler chamber surprisingly there wasnt nearly as much limescale buildup as i expected in there.

however there was a bit of corrosion and the gasket was perished so i will need to replace it.

i cant find any suppliers of it online though so was hoping someone would be able to point me in the right direction. its part number 19 on this pdf:

http://gaggiaparts.com/user/ER0182_Rev01.pdf

"19 DM0041/082 gasket 167° EPDM 70° SH "

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try HappyDonkey. Scott carries a good range of parts for the Gaggia Classic


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Part number 700610 from EspressoParts.co.uk.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks - the more suppleirs that can get onboard the better.

Thanks Schnorbitz


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

looked on happydonkey, they only list the grouphead gasket but i have fired them an enquiry as well.

Schnorbitz thankyou. that looks like the part i need, however do you know if its

700610 or 700610/G that i need for a classic? i think 700610 is listed as for a "baby". dunno why they have a completely different parts number list from the official manual but it certainly makes things a bit more confusing.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad I could help!







Took quite a trawl through the web to locate it but as far as I am aware (n00b with a Classic) the boiler in the Baby is the same as the Classic so the gasket should fit. I haven't tried mine yet.

I don't know if Happy Donkey could also supply this part, I didn't see it on the site. I did mention it to Scott by e-mail, as this followed my purchase of an MC2 grinder and various accessories to go with my eBay Classic which I found leaked a bit with the steam switch on. He confirmed this was the correct part, if that helps. I would certainly give him a try for any parts next time as he was pretty helpful.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Hold everything!







I opened up my boiler today and the 700610 gasket (Baby) does not fit the Classic boiler.







It's too small, the Classic needs one with a 70mm external diameter and this one is about 60mm. It's also an orange/red rather than black. So it's either the other one or neither.









There is this US site which offers a couple of gasket kits:

http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=32&productId=957

http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=32&productId=459

All was going well when I was cleaning up the boiler but when I flipped the power switch after putting it back together it tripped the mains! Think I connected the power switch the wrong way and it blew something. Despite taking photos before for reference. All seems connected up, continuity tested, just the pump and solenoid show no continuity at their connectors.







Have posted in more detail at the Gaggia Yahoo group for advice but I will post here if there is anyone who can help? Back to my Bialetti Brikka for now!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based?

Might be able to put you in touch with a local service engineer to check over the reassembly.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in Cambridgeshire. Thanks for the offer and sorry for the thread hijack!

I did make some progress. The pump and solenoid work if I disconnect the heater circuit by unplugging the double blue wire from the power switch (middle connector, left-hand side). Similarly, if I unplug one of the heater pole connectors, or thermostat connectors, the pump and solenoid work. As far as I can see by comparing photos from before, the switch is wired up correctly and everything is plugged back properly.

Now suspecting that I might have been wrong to submerge the whole boiler in descaling solution! But hindsight is 20:20. Could this have caused a short in the heater elements? There is continuity between the two poles of each element and between the two when linked. No continuity between heater poles and the boiler (nor should there be, I was told). If there is continuity then why the short?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Long story short, I heated up the boiler in the oven at 150C for an hour. Water must have got in to the heater coils when I descaled it, so this dried it out. Now my machine works!

Back to the boiler gasket, as the Baby one didn't fit, I turned over my old one so that the smooth side faced up and the perished side was sitting on the group head side. A test with the steam heater switch on and there were no leaks. So I'll keep it like that for a while. Anyone want to buy a Baby boiler gasket?!

Regular descaling seems like a must and I'd strongly recommend taking the boiler apart periodically, based on what mine looked like and the corrosion it had from only very light use. Just don't submerge it like I did, do an ordinary descale then take it off for further cleaning and inspection. You can then take off the various valves and give them a soak and clean-up.

I put some photos on the Yahoo group. Impressed with the simplicity and sturdiness of the design, despite my problems it was easy to take apart, survived to live another day and should last a long time with regular preventative maintenance.


----------



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Schnorbitz,

Great you got your machine sorted! Just for your information, you might like to try this as a possible source of your parts. I have tried them and they worked for me. They understand simple english emails, they post to the UK, and you can find them on Ebay Italy.

http://stores.shop.ebay.it/original-ricambi-by-milko161_gaggia_W0QQ_fsubZ19449271QQ_sidZ163811480QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14?_pgn=1

John


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

sorry havnt replied sooner, our 1stborn was just born last thursday so been kinda distracted.

i tracked down some blowup schematics for both the baby and the gran gaggia which is what the 2nd gasket model was for, comparing the part name in the official blowup gives gasket no' 167 as the part, which corresponds to the part number for the classic blowup so i ordered that not the one for the baby, still awaitng delivery but will let you know how it goes when it arrives.

http://gaggiaparts.com/GranGaggiaEspresso.html


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

jpmort said:


> Hi Schnorbitz,
> 
> Great you got your machine sorted! Just for your information, you might like to try this as a possible source of your parts. I have tried them and they worked for me. They understand simple english emails, they post to the UK, and you can find them on Ebay Italy.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! I had a look on eBay for Gaggia parts but couldn't see anything, even on ebay.it. Thanks.



novex said:


> sorry havnt replied sooner, our 1stborn was just born last thursday so been kinda distracted.
> 
> i tracked down some blowup schematics for both the baby and the gran gaggia which is what the 2nd gasket model was for, comparing the part name in the official blowup gives gasket no' 167 as the part, which corresponds to the part number for the classic blowup so i ordered that not the one for the baby, still awaitng delivery but will let you know how it goes when it arrives.
> 
> http://gaggiaparts.com/GranGaggiaEspresso.html


Congratulations! You might be needing the espresso to help stay awake?! :drink:Will be interested to hear if the gasket is the right size. Looking at the exploded diagram, the group and boiler are a different design to the Classic.







Otherwise, this looks like it could be right http://cgi.ebay.it/Set-guarnizioni-gaggia-per-macchine-caffe_W0QQitemZ110293986865QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMacchine_del_Caffè?hash=item19ae08ae31&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A30


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

ring arrived a day or 2 ago an though it doesnt seem to fill the gap it is the right circumfrence and does seal the chamber.

i ordered the 700610/G which is for the Gran gaggia according to that site. if anyone needs the part number when ordering for their classic.


----------

